# ~speechless



## avistar

Well, I was bad (again) and tested this morning (11dpo) with a cheapie and got a faint pink line. I didn't know what to do!!! I just kept saying OMG OMG! My mind was racing all day. I just took another cheapie test this evening and got another faint pink line that appeared faster and a little darker...

I tried to take pics but my camera sucks. 

I am going to take a FR test tomorrow morning and show it to DH if a line so appears. I haven't told him yet...is that wrong??? I am in such disbelief!!! 

BUT I KNOW LADIES, if I can get my :bfp: than I KNOW YOU CAN TOO!!! 

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## NeyNey

Holy Crap sweetie - Must be the water this month!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!!! EeEEEEEEkkkkk That's so exciting!

:wohoo: :dance:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats!!!!!


----------



## miel

i am so exited !!!!! i am speechless like you!!!
you have being waiting so patiently !!!! i am so happy!!!!:hugs:

PS: AF show for me today ...


----------



## Tiffers

AAHHH!!!!!! SOOOO excited for you!!!! O my gosh!!!!!! :hugs: I am so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Vickie

Congrats!! Good luck retesting!


----------



## kookie

congratulations


----------



## justme00

I knew it!! My dream was right!!! I think I'm psychic. I'm sooooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations!!


----------



## Samo

OMG!! :bfp:!!! plllease say its TRUE!!!! :happydance: Congratulations!!! This sure has been one heck of a month for some of us girls, eh? Im so THRILLED for you!! I too had 2 faint pink lines on internet cheapies and ended up buying a FR test to confirm it and that turned pink as well!!! I'm sure it'll be the same for you, hun! See you in 1st tri!!!


----------



## shmoo75

I am sooooooooooooo happy for you. Fingers crossed that the FR is a :bfp: Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: Here's to a happy and healthy 9mths for you.


----------



## Capuru

https://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x158/pimpoographics/glittergraphics/baby/pregnancy0001.gif


----------



## tansey

That's great news! Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## itzybitzy

Awwww congrats. and Miel sorry for AF turning up but your sig did give me a little chuckle :D


----------



## jolyn

Congrats hun, u must be so excited!

Happy nine months! x


----------



## bluebell

That's fab news - Congratulations!! :happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## _Alice_

Oh my goddddd hun!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jayne

Congrats!!! :D


----------



## Lu28

Oh my god, congrats avistar, I'm really pleased for you!!! You deserve it after your wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nellis10

Wonderful news!!! Congratulations!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bird24

Oh my god!!! Yay!! so happy for you chick!!! xx


----------



## biteable

aww im made up for you,well done hun and many congrats xx


----------



## butterflies

wow congrats :hug: , hearing stories like this instills hope in me yet


----------



## Poloma

Congratulations :happydance: on your :bfp:!


----------



## mrscookie

WOOOOW!!!! honey congrats!! thats great news :D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## carmen

Congrats Avistar :happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congrats. have a fab 9 months. :happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

OMG hunni thats wonderful news!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats on your fab news

:hug:


----------



## Mervs Mum

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ladymilly

:hug: oh wow hun. congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm sooooooo happy for you :hug:


----------



## Chellebelle

:happydance::happydance::dance:

YAAAY!! Congratulations!!! 

:hug::hug:


----------



## avistar

thanks so much everyone!! I am still in shock but not as much as DH! haha. He doesn't want to believe it as he doesn't want to get let down. ~he gets overly excited so he is being pessimistic.

I took a FR test this morning with FMU and it was a :bfp: too!!! I will try to posts pics soon.

Thank you all again and I could not have managed all my ttc efforts without you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sinead

:happydance::happydance: Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## honeybunch2k7

Congratulations!


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Huge congrats! That's great news :happydance:


----------



## bambikate

omg! congratulations honey! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx yay


----------



## Lilly123

CONGRATS!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::baby:


----------



## Carolina

AVISTAR!!!! ahh!!! i just saw this and thought please make this be what i think it is! im thrilled for you this has made my day and you and DH deserve it especially as you havnt had the best of times recently! Congratulations!!!:happydance::happydance::hug:


----------



## genkigemini

WOOHOO!!!! I am so thrilled for you, Honey!!!!! WTG!!!

I am glad to say to you...

*CONGRATS ON YOUR !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## candice123

OMG, OMG- give me some of that dust that you guys have please!!!!! Pasas it on! Congratulations sweetie, U must be thrilled!! Hope you have a happy pregnancy, well done, Candice xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## BrittBS

Ahh!! I'm so excited! All these BFP's appearing! Good luck and congrats!


----------



## TrixieLox

I just logged on to this BFP section and wow, wow, wow! Well done! x


----------



## anita665

*YAY!!!! It's abut time too! A huge 
*https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/congratsBFP.gif


----------



## superp123

Just thought I'd pop in and see if anyone I knew was PG. And there you were!!! I'm so damn happy for you, I can't even say. The timing is perfect too. Oh, hun best of luck to you and I hope you have a HH 9!!! 
:hugs::hugs:
P


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh wow! I haven't been able to spend much time on here over the last few days and have only popped in for a few minutes.

What great news to read. A long awaited for SURPRISE!!!!!!

*C O N* *G R A* *T U L* *A T I* *O N S* and wishing you a wonderful happy, healthy and enjoyable nine months with a bundle of joy awaiting you at the other end.

I am so happy for you. Now the rest of your life can begin. :hugs:


----------



## SwissMiss

OMG!!!!!!!! I also just noticed this section: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! Magical 9 months lovely!!!!!!!!!!
:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## suzan

:wohoo: Congrats! am so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Michy

OMG how did I miss this!!

Yeeeehhhhawwww congrats hun, I am thrilled for ya xxxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## Snowball

Congratulations hun:happydance:


----------



## Mickie31

Congrats to you that's really great. I am pleased for you. You must be really excited!


----------



## Amanda

Wow! I missed this!!! Congratulations hun!!!:happydance:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun


----------



## Dee_H

Congratulations on your:bfp:!!!:happydance:Have a great 9 months!!


----------



## maddiwatts19

yay!!! congrats hun!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
xxxxx


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/123084j.gif


----------



## Farie

That's brill news, you deserve this so much :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

*Congratulations*


----------



## Carley

OMG that's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baby.love

Congratulations on your fabulous :bfp:


----------



## faith_may

OMG!!!!!!! Congratulations


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Wobbles

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

GO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wohoo:

Congrats x x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Congrates all the best heres to a happy healthy 9months


----------



## Lazy Leo

oh wow! I completely missed this!! Well done and huge congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------



## ladycampbell

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Im soo excited for you and the DH!! I hope to share some good news with you soon!


----------



## donsy

Congrats chick I got a :bfp: today too- must be due around same time-heres to a happy healthy 9 months:hug:


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxxxxxx


----------



## bott04

Fantastic news, congrats x


----------

